

Garage opens doors for self-service auto repairs - ippisl
http://www.sltrib.com/business/ci_14167285

======
dalke
Tom and Ray Magliozzi (from NPR's Car Talk in the US) did that in the early
1970s with a place called "Hacker's Haven." As I recall, they found it wasn't
profitable. Most people needed help in fixing their car, and it was better to
be a garage than to be a DIY repair shop.

------
chaosmachine
These types of shops are pretty common in the bicycling world.

